# IBS and Kefir?



## tony 123 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi, new here

I got diagnosed with IBS D and C in 2009 at the age of 25 and it has got worse over the years, the only thing that seems to help is peppermint but that only calms the stomach cramps down. Recently I was talking to a 73 year old male that has had IBS for over 40 years and has tried everything but nothing had worked until he came across kefir milk. He said that it took nearly a year to work but now can eat and drink anything he wants with no symptoms at all.

So my question is this : Has anyone here used Kefir milk/ Kefir grains? and if so, what was the results?


----------



## 223060 (Nov 8, 2019)

If used consistently, it works. I found when I stopped using it, my symptoms came back. I'm now trying to get my system back to where it was so I'm drinking it daily. I make my own. I bought "grains"online. It's pretty easy but it does require daily maintenance: The grains need to be strained and put in a new batch of milk every 24 hrs. The store bought kefir isn't nearly as good, but it could still work if you don't want to make it. It just gets expensive. It's cheaper to make your own.


----------



## tony 123 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi

Thanks for the comment, can I ask how much kefir you were drinking a day? I've been drinking it for about 3 weeks now, making my own with the grains. Not sure how much I should be drinking though!

Thanks


----------



## 223060 (Nov 8, 2019)

tony 123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the comment, can I ask how much kefir you were drinking a day? I've been drinking it for about 3 weeks now, making my own with the grains. Not sure how much I should be drinking though!
> 
> Thanks


Hey! I usually have 8 oz a day. You could have more, but I just use it to put in smoothies. I make it with kefir, chia seeds, frozen blueberries, a little 100% pure maple syrup, sometimes frozen grapes or whatever fruit you like. That's the tastiest way I've found to drink it if you're into it.


----------



## alexho (Dec 7, 2019)

Tony, it may be important to check whether or not you are lactose intolerant.

Are you familiar with the FODMAP IBS diet?

I use their phone app for managing my diet -- currently, I find, this is the most effective diet and treatment for my symptoms -- I have had IBS-M for over 40 years.

Anyhow, just checked the FODMAP app info about Kefir: it says, if you malabsorb lactose, intake should be limited -- try lactose free alternatives.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Kefir can be mixed with coconut milk.


----------

